# Tegus in the basement?



## jondancer (Dec 24, 2012)

Well after having my first child, I'm running out of room in the house. I have an unfinished basement the we use for laundry and storage. This time of year the basement is only 50 degrees. I want to attempt to put a large cage down there and heat it, if I insulate it good Itmight work. Has anyone else done this ? Is it a ad idea?
The other option is to sell her and I don't want that.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## chelvis (Dec 24, 2012)

My basement is actully the only place I can keep from hitting down into the 30's. It is possible and using the right materials will help. 

For example you can use a heated blanket at night over the whole cage, it will help keep heat in and insult. Using heating mats in the cage will also help keep the cage warm while not blowing out the electric bills.


----------



## jondancer (Dec 24, 2012)

chelvis said:


> My basement is actully the only place I can keep from hitting down into the 30's. It is possible and using the right materials will help.
> 
> For example you can use a heated blanket at night over the whole cage, it will help keep heat in and insult. Using heating mats in the cage will also help keep the cage warm while not blowing out the electric bills.



So your house is 30degrees..? How do you keep the reptiles?


----------



## chelvis (Dec 24, 2012)

My house is a log cabin that is run off of solar and wind power, I have only been there for a year now. But there has been mornings when I woke up and the house has been in the 30s and the dogs water bowl has been frozen. I move most of my reptiles to my moms place, but I can keep a 4x2x2 cage warm enough. I use a 100w Power sun and a Kane heat mat as well. The heat mat stays on all day and night while the power sun is on from 7:30 to 5pm (when the sun is up to make sure there is enough power). The winter cage is 1/2" plywood and holds heat really well. Bosco slows down in the winter so he does not need that much room really. I wrap it up in a comforter on really cold nights.


This year has been mild and I just moved everyone to my moms place and visit everynight to take care of them.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 25, 2012)

I keep my lizards in the garage. The landlord doesn't want "giant lizards" housed inside. He's worried about the damage they can do or damage from the cages on the floors. During the winter temps can dip to low 30s. I haven't had any problems, if you are concerned you can get a ceramic heat emitter. Or as mentioned above, a blanket. I flipped my lizards light cycles, their lights are on at night. I partially switched it because of the change in temps but also because of my insomnia lol. I would say its worth a shot, tegus are pretty hardy. They can tolerate us trying new things. If it were me, I would give it a shot before rehoming. I don't have any kids but I see my critters as family members.


----------



## jondancer (Dec 30, 2012)

Rhetorcx , are your cages insulated? How many bulbs does it take to get the temps up when it's below 50 in the garage?
Thanks


----------



## Dubya (Dec 30, 2012)

jondancer said:


> Well after having my first child, I'm running out of room in the house. I have an unfinished basement the we use for laundry and storage. This time of year the basement is only 50 degrees. I want to attempt to put a large cage down there and heat it, if I insulate it good Itmight work. Has anyone else done this ? Is it a ad idea?
> The other option is to sell her and I don't want that.
> Thanks
> Jon



Don't sell her. A Kane heat mat and CHE may be all you need. Children are pretty tough, My Dad kept me in an unfinished basement for the first four years of my life. He then bought me a hat so I could look out the window. You don't have to get rid of your kid. She will be OK in the basement.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to reply. His cage isn't insulated. It's made out of just 2x6s though so I think that also helps to hold some of the heat (thank you craigslist). I have one ceramic heater I use when his lights are off and a 160 watt powersun I use for heat. I have a smaller regular heat bulb, I think it's 60w that I rarely have to turn on. His basking spot is close to the light which helps the heat.


----------



## Murkve (Jan 3, 2013)

jondancer said:


> Well after having my first child, I'm running out of room in the house. I have an unfinished basement the we use for laundry and storage. This time of year the basement is only 50 degrees. I want to attempt to put a large cage down there and heat it, if I insulate it good Itmight work. Has anyone else done this ? Is it a ad idea?
> The other option is to sell her and I don't want that.
> Thanks
> Jon



As Dubya said - Children are pretty tough. Build them a nice big cage to roam around in, and they'll be fine. Plus, they're warm-blooded, so temps down into the 50s will suit them fine. Just make sure to provide blankets and food, and socialize often. They have a tendency to become untractable in their adolescent years.


----------



## Dubya (Jan 3, 2013)

Murkve said:


> jondancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well after having my first child, I'm running out of room in the house. I have an unfinished basement the we use for laundry and storage. This time of year the basement is only 50 degrees. I want to attempt to put a large cage down there and heat it, if I insulate it good Itmight work. Has anyone else done this ? Is it a ad idea?
> ...


LOL!


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: RE: Tegus in the basement?*



Murkve said:


> jondancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well after having my first child, I'm running out of room in the house. I have an unfinished basement the we use for laundry and storage. This time of year the basement is only 50 degrees. I want to attempt to put a large cage down there and heat it, if I insulate it good Itmight work. Has anyone else done this ? Is it a ad idea?
> ...



Lmao

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

